# Day 53 in Maltese Pregnancy!!



## maltesemomxoxo (Oct 26, 2010)

*Hey..so I posted on here before but it turned into complete caos! But Celeste is on her 53 day! If anyone is interested, they can ask questions. But nothing that will end up locking the thread! :wave:*


----------



## maltesemomxoxo (Oct 26, 2010)

She is 7 weeks pregnant in these.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Someone that begs to have a thread locked because they didn't like people explaining that they are a backyard breeder, yet reposts a new thread seems to not be thinking it through clearly.


----------



## maltesemomxoxo (Oct 26, 2010)

spotted nikes said:


> Someone that begs to have a thread locked because they didn't like people explaining that they are a backyard breeder, yet reposts a new thread seems to not be thinking it through clearly.


Here we go again. Another rude person. It's as simple as, if you do not like my post, then ignore it!


----------



## Mr. V (Jan 28, 2010)

She's looking pretty big. Have you been in contact with your veterinarian during the pregnancy? Have you gone for an x ray so you can get a pup count?


----------



## maltesemomxoxo (Oct 26, 2010)

Mr. V said:


> She's looking pretty big. Have you been in contact with your veterinarian during the pregnancy? Have you gone for an x ray so you can get a pup count?


Yes, actually I have. I had her scanned and the vet seen 4.


----------



## Mr. V (Jan 28, 2010)

Good, I'm glad you had the pups counted. There's nothing I love more than getting a post partum bitch with a retained pup while I'm on the critical care rotation. It kills me when the breeder says "Oh, I didn't know how many to look out for cuz we didn't have the xrays done."

I THINK 3 or 4 is avg size for that breed? Someone else may chime in here on that one? Not 100% on it.

Do you have like a "just in case" plan set up in case she needs an emergency c-section? If not maybe you could take a few min. to call your vet and get a plan together.


----------



## maltesemomxoxo (Oct 26, 2010)

Mr. V said:


> Good, I'm glad you had the pups counted. There's nothing I love more than getting a post partum bitch with a retained pup while I'm on the critical care rotation. It kills me when the breeder says "Oh, I didn't know how many to look out for cuz we didn't have the xrays done."
> 
> I THINK 3 or 4 is avg size for that breed? Someone else may chime in here on that one? Not 100% on it.
> 
> Do you have like a "just in case" plan set up in case she needs an emergency c-section? If not maybe you could take a few min. to call your vet and get a plan together.


I know! I would be worried if I didn't know how many she was going to have!! I don't wanna have to worry about a retained pup! That number of pups is average, but I have seen some maltese have 5. I do have everything set up for if she needs a C-Section. I ended up setting that up before she even got pregnant. So my vet has been very helpful and there for both of us.


----------



## Mr. V (Jan 28, 2010)

It won't surprise me at all if you get completely blasted like you did on your other topic. Obviously, you're going through with this litter and I am glad that you have prepared for her to give birth. I also know that you're going to breed this dog or any other dog no matter what a bunch of random people on the internet have to say about it - especially if they're just being crazy and going off on you - no reason for that at all. I mean, it's your dog, your property, and you have the right to. I just would like to encourage you to please look into all the testing you can have done on the sire and dam before breeding her again. I'll bet you could contact some long time maltese breeders and they would be willing to help you out. It would cost you some money, sure, but at least you'd know for sure the offspring were going to be good contributions to the breed. I don't mean any of it to be negative in any way, shape, or form - b/c like I said, it'd be pointless.

So, with that out of the way, I wish you the best of luck in the last ~10 days of this pregnancy and I hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## maltesemomxoxo (Oct 26, 2010)

Mr. V said:


> It won't surprise me at all if you get completely blasted like you did on your other topic. Obviously, you're going through with this litter and I am glad that you have prepared for her to give birth. I also know that you're going to breed this dog or any other dog no matter what a bunch of random people on the internet have to say about it - especially if they're just being crazy and going off on you - no reason for that at all. I mean, it's your dog, your property, and you have the right to. I just would like to encourage you to please look into all the testing you can have done on the sire and dam before breeding her again. I'll bet you could contact some long time maltese breeders and they would be willing to help you out. It would cost you some money, sure, but at least you'd know for sure the offspring were going to be good contributions to the breed. I don't mean any of it to be negative in any way, shape, or form - b/c like I said, it'd be pointless.
> 
> So, with that out of the way, I wish you the best of luck in the last ~10 days of this pregnancy and I hope everything goes smoothly.


Well thanks. I am taking care of her and have been keeping a watchful eyes on her. I'm not here to cause arguments, I am here just to post her pregnancy for anyone that is interested.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

I hope everything goes well for Celeste & pups! I'll be watching for updates.


----------



## maltesemomxoxo (Oct 26, 2010)

DJsMom said:


> I hope everything goes well for Celeste & pups! I'll be watching for updates.


Thank you!!


----------

